# Building a wall hanging tool cabinet



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

*Building a wall hanging tool cabinet #1*

I received a set of Stanley 750 chisels from my wife for my birthday months ago and decided that they and my planes needed a place that was easy to get to and easy on the eye.
Pictures are worth more than a thousand words.









I started with the plane till so I could get a general idea of the size of the cabinet.
Then using No3 (third grade cherry) boards planed down to 820 thou I edge joined using biscuits narrow boards to get up to over 9 1/2" wide, after joining the boards I planed the joined boards down to 752 thou. 









Using my Keller DT jig and not cutting the last pins and tails I prepared myself to try mitered dovetails for the first time.
I took full advantage of the great Lowes Hardware, Bessey clamp "giveaway" , and here is my collection in use.









Then the door frames.








More mock ups to check if the whole thing will fit on my wall, dang! When I fold back the doors they won't clear the parts bin on the right, I will have to space the whole thing off the wall by 1/4". Live and learn!








Using some 1/2" Baltic birch ply off cuts I pieced to-gether the back board using No20 biscuits @ 5" centers. Then I fastened the slightly oversized back to the case with screws and flush trimmed the ply to the case.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

exelectrician said:


> *Building a wall hanging tool cabinet #1*
> 
> I received a set of Stanley 750 chisels from my wife for my birthday months ago and decided that they and my planes needed a place that was easy to get to and easy on the eye.
> Pictures are worth more than a thousand words.
> ...


Looks good so far , keep at it and show us the end result.


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

exelectrician said:


> *Building a wall hanging tool cabinet #1*
> 
> I received a set of Stanley 750 chisels from my wife for my birthday months ago and decided that they and my planes needed a place that was easy to get to and easy on the eye.
> Pictures are worth more than a thousand words.
> ...


Looking good. What is the depth of your doors? Fancy corner joints on the main case. If you use 3/4 inch french cleats, are you sure you wonʻt clear your parts cabinet? Might have to relocate the parts cabinet. Be sure to use 3/4 in ply for the back of the main cabinet and the door fronts so you have enough wood to screw in your tool holders.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

exelectrician said:


> *Building a wall hanging tool cabinet #1*
> 
> I received a set of Stanley 750 chisels from my wife for my birthday months ago and decided that they and my planes needed a place that was easy to get to and easy on the eye.
> Pictures are worth more than a thousand words.
> ...


Thanks for the comments Richard, and tyvekboy. Well…. I am trying to keep costs down so I have more $$'s for tools that is why I screwed, without glue the 1/2" baltic birch pieced together back board. If a screw goes through the back after it is up, the screw end will go into air and I won't see it, and that's okay with me. Another reason I did not glue it was to give me the option to take it off and put a whole piece of 3/4" ply on if I need to. 
More progress today with the raised panel doors, photo's to follow…..


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

*Tool cabinet #2*

With the door frames mitered and dove tailed I used my raised panel bits to make a frame. I wanted a deep stile on the top and bottom to resist sagging of the doors with all the tools in them. 
The less than perfect cherry I got dirt cheap came with knots, and one was right where I did not want it, what to do? 
I decided to try and do a curved top cutting out the offending knot, not really knowing how this adventure was going to turn out. Whew!! all okay. Bear in mind this is the second and third raised panel door I have made. Always trying new things, I decided to mask off the edge of the door frame and stain the edge with two coats, just to add something. Then I brushed on a coat of Deft clear semi gloss in the channel and on the edge of the raised panel to seal the wood. 









Here there are wedges of masking tape to show me where to center the biscuit machine, so much easier to pull the tape off than trying to get pencil marks out of the wood, another first for me.









You can never have too many clamps!









The front panels were made 1/16" oversize all around so I could trim it back to an exact fit, I originally wanted to flush trim this job with my router, come to find out that my flush trim bit is 1/2" long?? rather than go out and spend more money, I sharpened my trusty No 5 Bailey and got to work!


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

exelectrician said:


> *Tool cabinet #2*
> 
> With the door frames mitered and dove tailed I used my raised panel bits to make a frame. I wanted a deep stile on the top and bottom to resist sagging of the doors with all the tools in them.
> The less than perfect cherry I got dirt cheap came with knots, and one was right where I did not want it, what to do?
> ...


Looking forward to seeing this finished, Looking good so far


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

exelectrician said:


> *Tool cabinet #2*
> 
> With the door frames mitered and dove tailed I used my raised panel bits to make a frame. I wanted a deep stile on the top and bottom to resist sagging of the doors with all the tools in them.
> The less than perfect cherry I got dirt cheap came with knots, and one was right where I did not want it, what to do?
> ...


Ah, good call on the jack plane! Cabinet looking great.


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

exelectrician said:


> *Tool cabinet #2*
> 
> With the door frames mitered and dove tailed I used my raised panel bits to make a frame. I wanted a deep stile on the top and bottom to resist sagging of the doors with all the tools in them.
> The less than perfect cherry I got dirt cheap came with knots, and one was right where I did not want it, what to do?
> ...


If the sides were 1/8" bigger for true up didn't that create a problem when doing the layout and cutting of the biscuit slots?? As I imagine it wasn't exactly 1/8 everywhere? Really like the project.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

exelectrician said:


> *Tool cabinet #2*
> 
> With the door frames mitered and dove tailed I used my raised panel bits to make a frame. I wanted a deep stile on the top and bottom to resist sagging of the doors with all the tools in them.
> The less than perfect cherry I got dirt cheap came with knots, and one was right where I did not want it, what to do?
> ...


@Belg, yes when I first started using biscuits I was always using the fence to adjust the distance - I tossed the fence! Now all I use is the machine flat on the bench, and I use spacers, to get any offset I need, sometimes a piece of ply, but in this case I dialed in the distance with a yellow legal pad of pages. Works very well for me.


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

exelectrician said:


> *Tool cabinet #2*
> 
> With the door frames mitered and dove tailed I used my raised panel bits to make a frame. I wanted a deep stile on the top and bottom to resist sagging of the doors with all the tools in them.
> The less than perfect cherry I got dirt cheap came with knots, and one was right where I did not want it, what to do?
> ...


Thanks so much for the reply. I just watched a You Tube explaining the use of the shims and face of the tool to reference, the reveal of the face frame has to then be very consistent for this to work. I'm not following how you use the legal pad as shims? Is it done in steps referencing off one flush end?? Sorry just not seeing the big picture.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

exelectrician said:


> *Tool cabinet #2*
> 
> With the door frames mitered and dove tailed I used my raised panel bits to make a frame. I wanted a deep stile on the top and bottom to resist sagging of the doors with all the tools in them.
> The less than perfect cherry I got dirt cheap came with knots, and one was right where I did not want it, what to do?
> ...


Hi Belg this is for you









I cut the slots on the case edges referenced off my bench like the photo above, then measuring 125 thou = 1/8" of pages I placed the machine on top of the pages like this to cut the face frame slots 1/8" away from the edge


















put them together with a biscuit ta-dah! 1/8" offset.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

*Tool cabinet #3*

Moving on, the hinge mortises are marked and chiseled using my new Stanley sweetheart 750 chisels.










The original countersink needed enlarging to take the steel screws after I broke two brass screws in my test piece - Decided that steel was stronger than brass.



















And now for the first time the doors are on!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

exelectrician said:


> *Tool cabinet #3*
> 
> Moving on, the hinge mortises are marked and chiseled using my new Stanley sweetheart 750 chisels.
> 
> ...


Don't know how I missed this blog, but it is looking great. Can you tell me how you are handling where the doors meet in the middle. This is often a problem when the doors are thick like on a tool cabinet. Are you just leaving a bigger gap and fixing a piece of molding on of the doors to cover the gap, or have you tapered the two faces of the doors where they meet in the middle. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Flocktothewall (Jan 16, 2011)

exelectrician said:


> *Tool cabinet #3*
> 
> Moving on, the hinge mortises are marked and chiseled using my new Stanley sweetheart 750 chisels.
> 
> ...


Nicely done!! That curved door really makes it in my opinion.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

exelectrician said:


> *Tool cabinet #3*
> 
> Moving on, the hinge mortises are marked and chiseled using my new Stanley sweetheart 750 chisels.
> 
> ...


Hi Brit,

Thanks for the compliment, the door pivot point is exactly on the split so they do not interfere with each other when opening or closing. And yeah, I thought about this for a long time before I went about doing it, I did put a 1/16th " gap between them which disappears with the moulding on the outer edge of the door. No tapering or cover strip is needed.
Hi Luke,

Thanks for the comment, I amazed myself doing the curved edge, (getting rid of a bad knot) with nothing to lose really, I just went for it!


----------



## nomercadies (Dec 31, 2011)

exelectrician said:


> *Tool cabinet #3*
> 
> Moving on, the hinge mortises are marked and chiseled using my new Stanley sweetheart 750 chisels.
> 
> ...


Beauty. Good camera work too.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

* Hanging tool cabinet #4:*

Starting at the bottom I decided on three drawers, here are the parts for one drawer









And the finished drawers in the cabinet. For the pulls, I used ebony piano keys cut down, drilled and tapped, and fastened with 6-24 screws.








To create a chisel till, I decided to use double roller catches repurposed, to hold the chisels firmly in place on my door. Here I am screwing on the catches and next pic, the finished product - I am happy so far…


















Checking to see If the door clears the drawer pull, and knobs of the planes, when I hold the door shut, One more thing checked off the list!









Thanks for looking guys,, and don't be shy about making suggestions!! ..Later…


----------



## GeneralDisorder (Sep 24, 2014)

exelectrician said:


> * Hanging tool cabinet #4:*
> 
> Starting at the bottom I decided on three drawers, here are the parts for one drawer
> 
> ...


That's gonna be top notch. I'm working on one as time permits but not at the level of yours.

Looks like you have some nice tools for it as well.


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

exelectrician said:


> * Hanging tool cabinet #4:*
> 
> Starting at the bottom I decided on three drawers, here are the parts for one drawer
> 
> ...


Shop furniture for sure.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

exelectrician said:


> * Hanging tool cabinet #4:*
> 
> Starting at the bottom I decided on three drawers, here are the parts for one drawer
> 
> ...


Excellent work!


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

exelectrician said:


> * Hanging tool cabinet #4:*
> 
> Starting at the bottom I decided on three drawers, here are the parts for one drawer
> 
> ...


That is going to be one outstanding tool cabinet.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

exelectrician said:


> * Hanging tool cabinet #4:*
> 
> Starting at the bottom I decided on three drawers, here are the parts for one drawer
> 
> ...


I really like the idea for this chisels. Going to have a nice tool cabinet there!


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

exelectrician said:


> * Hanging tool cabinet #4:*
> 
> Starting at the bottom I decided on three drawers, here are the parts for one drawer
> 
> ...


Thank you for your encouragement guys. I feel that as time goes by, I am improving my skills little by little, I still make dumb mistakes though,, and I cover them up or remake as I go.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

exelectrician said:


> * Hanging tool cabinet #4:*
> 
> Starting at the bottom I decided on three drawers, here are the parts for one drawer
> 
> ...


Wow! You've made some great progress there. I really like the way it is turning out. Have you thought about putting any crown molding on the top of it? Either way it looks fantastic. Can't wait to see the finished product hanging in your shop.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

exelectrician said:


> * Hanging tool cabinet #4:*
> 
> Starting at the bottom I decided on three drawers, here are the parts for one drawer
> 
> ...


That roller catch idea is going to be used quite a bit by a lot people very soon. Im lovin the build.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

exelectrician said:


> * Hanging tool cabinet #4:*
> 
> Starting at the bottom I decided on three drawers, here are the parts for one drawer
> 
> ...


Brit, Hmmm crown moulding,,,, I want to be able to shove stuff on the top after the photos are taken, so for now I will leave that out, but thanks for the thought.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

exelectrician said:


> * Hanging tool cabinet #4:*
> 
> Starting at the bottom I decided on three drawers, here are the parts for one drawer
> 
> ...


Roller pulls are super clever. This is build great.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

*Tool cabinet #5:*

Put on two coats of Deft semigloss, then made drawer pulls and door handles from recycled ebony piano keys, added an interior baltic birch panel and the most important thing, I got The cabinet mounted on the wall.


























The moulded edge was masked off and two coats of stain applied prior to gluing the door frame, now that the surrounding parts are finished, the color difference is hardly noticeable, my experiment worked kinda, oh well…








Still have a load of decisions to make to figure out which tools are 'cabinet worthy' and, where I want to put them in the space I have left.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

exelectrician said:


> *Tool cabinet #5:*
> 
> Put on two coats of Deft semigloss, then made drawer pulls and door handles from recycled ebony piano keys, added an interior baltic birch panel and the most important thing, I got The cabinet mounted on the wall.
> 
> ...


That's a great looking cabinet to display those prized tools. Well done. Cool addition with the piano keys.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

exelectrician said:


> *Tool cabinet #5:*
> 
> Put on two coats of Deft semigloss, then made drawer pulls and door handles from recycled ebony piano keys, added an interior baltic birch panel and the most important thing, I got The cabinet mounted on the wall.
> 
> ...


Very nice! The wall cabinet is in my to do list. Hope mine will be as nice. The door handle were a nice innovative touch.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

exelectrician said:


> *Tool cabinet #5:*
> 
> Put on two coats of Deft semigloss, then made drawer pulls and door handles from recycled ebony piano keys, added an interior baltic birch panel and the most important thing, I got The cabinet mounted on the wall.
> 
> ...


What wood did you use?


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

exelectrician said:


> *Tool cabinet #5:*
> 
> Put on two coats of Deft semigloss, then made drawer pulls and door handles from recycled ebony piano keys, added an interior baltic birch panel and the most important thing, I got The cabinet mounted on the wall.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind comments guys, Doc, the wood is mainly cherry, not the highest grade, but the knots sure add character. the darker strips are mahogany, the back and the hinged panel inside are baltic birch ply. And the ebony handles.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

exelectrician said:


> *Tool cabinet #5:*
> 
> Put on two coats of Deft semigloss, then made drawer pulls and door handles from recycled ebony piano keys, added an interior baltic birch panel and the most important thing, I got The cabinet mounted on the wall.
> 
> ...


Now that's a fine tool cabinet, good job exelectrician!

I like the hinges as well.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

exelectrician said:


> *Tool cabinet #5:*
> 
> Put on two coats of Deft semigloss, then made drawer pulls and door handles from recycled ebony piano keys, added an interior baltic birch panel and the most important thing, I got The cabinet mounted on the wall.
> 
> ...


Ex, you've done very nice work on the cabinet, congrats! Really. Nice.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

exelectrician said:


> *Tool cabinet #5:*
> 
> Put on two coats of Deft semigloss, then made drawer pulls and door handles from recycled ebony piano keys, added an interior baltic birch panel and the most important thing, I got The cabinet mounted on the wall.
> 
> ...


A piece to really be proud of. I love it.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

exelectrician said:


> *Tool cabinet #5:*
> 
> Put on two coats of Deft semigloss, then made drawer pulls and door handles from recycled ebony piano keys, added an interior baltic birch panel and the most important thing, I got The cabinet mounted on the wall.
> 
> ...


Great looking cabinet. Tools deserve a nice looking place to rest.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

exelectrician said:


> *Tool cabinet #5:*
> 
> Put on two coats of Deft semigloss, then made drawer pulls and door handles from recycled ebony piano keys, added an interior baltic birch panel and the most important thing, I got The cabinet mounted on the wall.
> 
> ...


A nice tool cabinet. I like the wood choices.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

*#6*

Got another coat of Deft on and reorganized the interior tool placement









Opening the interior panel reveals my mostly metalworking tools, a thin strip jig for the T/Saw, ancient bit brace, etc.,









With the panel closed which I think I will be using most. I hope to have my every day tools close at hand, I still have about a square foot and a half of space to allocate to about 16 more tools I use all the time.









The detail of my modified marking gauge, this puppy won't roll off my bench again!









My saw till









And coping saw gripper.









Hope you like what is done so far….


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

exelectrician said:


> *#6*
> 
> Got another coat of Deft on and reorganized the interior tool placement
> 
> ...


Wow! That is nice work. It really shows the time you spent on it


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

exelectrician said:


> *#6*
> 
> Got another coat of Deft on and reorganized the interior tool placement
> 
> ...


Beautiful and well made tool cabinet. I really like your plane storage and everything else as well. I probably ought to build a new tool cabinet. After many years of having it hanging over my narrow bench and getting in the way, I finally moved it and hung all my chisels, files, and stuff on the wall behind the bench. Bad timing, a short time after that I built a new wider bench and now it's hard to reach my tools!


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

exelectrician said:


> *#6*
> 
> Got another coat of Deft on and reorganized the interior tool placement
> 
> ...


You have one nice well laid out cabinet. Good Job.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

exelectrician said:


> *#6*
> 
> Got another coat of Deft on and reorganized the interior tool placement
> 
> ...


I really appreciate your positive comments guys - If were not for guys like you, I would not be this far into my journey into wood-working, Thank each and every one of you for posting examples for me to follow.


----------



## jinkyjock (Feb 2, 2014)

exelectrician said:


> *#6*
> 
> Got another coat of Deft on and reorganized the interior tool placement
> 
> ...


Just a wee bit more than a "Tool Cabinet".
Beautifully constructed doors,
excellent interior layout,
nice detailing on drawers.
Good job Sir.
Cheers, Jinky (James).


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

exelectrician said:


> *#6*
> 
> Got another coat of Deft on and reorganized the interior tool placement
> 
> ...


Thank you gentlemen, Stefang, Kaleb The Swede, johnstoneb, and Jinkyjock, compliments coming from you with the massive body of quality workmanship you display, is a huge encouragement for me to keep trying, and staying focused on steadily improving, learning new skills, and taking risks with challenging projects. Thank you guys.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

*tool cabinet #7:*

The tool cabinet is finally done after 2 months! A lot of of fine tuning where the 'every day' stuff was to go in the right hand door, and now









I think it is done.

















Hand cut miters on keller jig DT's
















With the door closed everything fits 'just so'.








A big thank you for all the LJ's who have helped me and inspired me to raise the bar and try harder. Thanks for looking.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

exelectrician said:


> *tool cabinet #7:*
> 
> The tool cabinet is finally done after 2 months! A lot of of fine tuning where the 'every day' stuff was to go in the right hand door, and now
> 
> ...


I like it! Especially th dovetail drawers. Well crafted. I'd be proud to do as well. LOL! Did you use a french cleat?


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

exelectrician said:


> *tool cabinet #7:*
> 
> The tool cabinet is finally done after 2 months! A lot of of fine tuning where the 'every day' stuff was to go in the right hand door, and now
> 
> ...


Doc, No french cleats I used 6, 3 1/2" screws to the studs plus the bottom back edge is sitting on a ledge, so only a gorilla will get it off the wall. My overkill habit from securing heavy metal electrical panels to walls!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

exelectrician said:


> *tool cabinet #7:*
> 
> The tool cabinet is finally done after 2 months! A lot of of fine tuning where the 'every day' stuff was to go in the right hand door, and now
> 
> ...


Lovely job. Not only is it beautiful, but also very functional and a great way to present your tools.


----------



## Bsmith (Feb 2, 2011)

exelectrician said:


> *tool cabinet #7:*
> 
> The tool cabinet is finally done after 2 months! A lot of of fine tuning where the 'every day' stuff was to go in the right hand door, and now
> 
> ...


Great looking and well thought out.


----------



## chippewafalls (Oct 19, 2014)

exelectrician said:


> *tool cabinet #7:*
> 
> The tool cabinet is finally done after 2 months! A lot of of fine tuning where the 'every day' stuff was to go in the right hand door, and now
> 
> ...


Good looking project that will be a joy to use for year to come. Well done.

Al V.


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

exelectrician said:


> *tool cabinet #7:*
> 
> The tool cabinet is finally done after 2 months! A lot of of fine tuning where the 'every day' stuff was to go in the right hand door, and now
> 
> ...


Why are those 2 hand saws hanging "outside" of the tool cabinet?? Just busting balls. LOL! The cabinet looks great. Well done.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

exelectrician said:


> *tool cabinet #7:*
> 
> The tool cabinet is finally done after 2 months! A lot of of fine tuning where the 'every day' stuff was to go in the right hand door, and now
> 
> ...


6? LOL! I thought I overbuild.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

exelectrician said:


> *tool cabinet #7:*
> 
> The tool cabinet is finally done after 2 months! A lot of of fine tuning where the 'every day' stuff was to go in the right hand door, and now
> 
> ...


Beautiful cabinet. Great design and great build. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

exelectrician said:


> *tool cabinet #7:*
> 
> The tool cabinet is finally done after 2 months! A lot of of fine tuning where the 'every day' stuff was to go in the right hand door, and now
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the kind comments guys, @ Bogeyguy ha ha I was gonna cut a hole in the side to stuff them in behind the plane till, but they look so decorative just hanging there I let them be.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

exelectrician said:


> *tool cabinet #7:*
> 
> The tool cabinet is finally done after 2 months! A lot of of fine tuning where the 'every day' stuff was to go in the right hand door, and now
> 
> ...


Dang that looks really nice. Good job.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

exelectrician said:


> *tool cabinet #7:*
> 
> The tool cabinet is finally done after 2 months! A lot of of fine tuning where the 'every day' stuff was to go in the right hand door, and now
> 
> ...


Beautiful and well organized tool cabinet.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

exelectrician said:


> *tool cabinet #7:*
> 
> The tool cabinet is finally done after 2 months! A lot of of fine tuning where the 'every day' stuff was to go in the right hand door, and now
> 
> ...


Awesome job, Ex.


----------



## Flocktothewall (Jan 16, 2011)

exelectrician said:


> *tool cabinet #7:*
> 
> The tool cabinet is finally done after 2 months! A lot of of fine tuning where the 'every day' stuff was to go in the right hand door, and now
> 
> ...


Chris Schwarz's tool cabinet has most of his saws hanging below the cabinet also! They look so good why not display them! Great work on that cabinet!


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

exelectrician said:


> *tool cabinet #7:*
> 
> The tool cabinet is finally done after 2 months! A lot of of fine tuning where the 'every day' stuff was to go in the right hand door, and now
> 
> ...


So many nice thing said about my tool cabinet ….. Thank you one and all for your encouragement


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

*Roller catch details #8*

Thanks to a few requests from fellow LJ's terryR, Smitty cabinetshop, bandit571, CL810, RickM, DocSavage45, Brit, Bsmith, chippewafalls, Bogyguy, scarpenter002, MT Stringer, stefang, ToddJB, and Luke, and a whole lot of other great guys,, here are the detailed close-ups of the roller catches repurposed to hold tools.
I ended up holding the little devils in my vice while I filed the back mount part as shown here.








Some of the tools needed grooves put in to them to make sure they don't fall out when the door slams shut, these are all old tools so I was not too concerned with the modifications.

















It has been a week or so since I finished this box and the roller catches perform better than expected, the tools go in with a solid 'thunk' and stay put. Even with quick opening and gentle slams shut. It's possible to get one tool to fall with a violent slam, and I know where that level is so I won't go there. 
Thanks for looking and go ahead, use roller catches to hold your stuff in place.


----------



## nomercadies (Dec 31, 2011)

exelectrician said:


> *Roller catch details #8*
> 
> Thanks to a few requests from fellow LJ's terryR, Smitty cabinetshop, bandit571, CL810, RickM, DocSavage45, Brit, Bsmith, chippewafalls, Bogyguy, scarpenter002, MT Stringer, stefang, ToddJB, and Luke, and a whole lot of other great guys,, here are the detailed close-ups of the roller catches repurposed to hold tools.
> I ended up holding the little devils in my vice while I filed the back mount part as shown here.
> ...


Nice. What kind of wood is the frame of the cabinet? Looks fine. That black pair of channel locks looks remarkably like a pair I own. One of the handles narrows to a slot screw driver, yes? I've used it so long I've worn down the teeth in the jaw … not unlike my own, except there are no coffee stains on the channel locks.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

exelectrician said:


> *Roller catch details #8*
> 
> Thanks to a few requests from fellow LJ's terryR, Smitty cabinetshop, bandit571, CL810, RickM, DocSavage45, Brit, Bsmith, chippewafalls, Bogyguy, scarpenter002, MT Stringer, stefang, ToddJB, and Luke, and a whole lot of other great guys,, here are the detailed close-ups of the roller catches repurposed to hold tools.
> I ended up holding the little devils in my vice while I filed the back mount part as shown here.
> ...


Thanks,

I remember those catches. Had them in a pantry to hold brooms. Good idea!


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

exelectrician said:


> *Roller catch details #8*
> 
> Thanks to a few requests from fellow LJ's terryR, Smitty cabinetshop, bandit571, CL810, RickM, DocSavage45, Brit, Bsmith, chippewafalls, Bogyguy, scarpenter002, MT Stringer, stefang, ToddJB, and Luke, and a whole lot of other great guys,, here are the detailed close-ups of the roller catches repurposed to hold tools.
> I ended up holding the little devils in my vice while I filed the back mount part as shown here.
> ...


Hi nom, the case and the bases of the tool holders are cherry, a few strips of mahogany here and there like the sides of the drawers, I got a set of ebony piano keys from a junkyard, I used those for the handles, baltic birch for the back and hinged panel, maple for the vernier caliper holders, I used the first chunk of wood out of the scrap box that seemed to fit the job. The roller grippers hold the tools with a satisfying 'thunk' when in place.


----------



## Eric_Somerville (Jun 26, 2010)

exelectrician said:


> *Roller catch details #8*
> 
> Thanks to a few requests from fellow LJ's terryR, Smitty cabinetshop, bandit571, CL810, RickM, DocSavage45, Brit, Bsmith, chippewafalls, Bogyguy, scarpenter002, MT Stringer, stefang, ToddJB, and Luke, and a whole lot of other great guys,, here are the detailed close-ups of the roller catches repurposed to hold tools.
> I ended up holding the little devils in my vice while I filed the back mount part as shown here.
> ...


Looks good and thanks for the tip but please retract that razor blade when not in use. They aren't forgiving.


----------



## nomercadies (Dec 31, 2011)

exelectrician said:


> *Roller catch details #8*
> 
> Thanks to a few requests from fellow LJ's terryR, Smitty cabinetshop, bandit571, CL810, RickM, DocSavage45, Brit, Bsmith, chippewafalls, Bogyguy, scarpenter002, MT Stringer, stefang, ToddJB, and Luke, and a whole lot of other great guys,, here are the detailed close-ups of the roller catches repurposed to hold tools.
> I ended up holding the little devils in my vice while I filed the back mount part as shown here.
> ...


Junk yard piano keys … never …. ever thought of something like that. Got me thinking where my local piano junk yard might be.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

exelectrician said:


> *Roller catch details #8*
> 
> Thanks to a few requests from fellow LJ's terryR, Smitty cabinetshop, bandit571, CL810, RickM, DocSavage45, Brit, Bsmith, chippewafalls, Bogyguy, scarpenter002, MT Stringer, stefang, ToddJB, and Luke, and a whole lot of other great guys,, here are the detailed close-ups of the roller catches repurposed to hold tools.
> I ended up holding the little devils in my vice while I filed the back mount part as shown here.
> ...


Junkyard looking for a sheet of steel and I saw this really old piano with veneered ivory and solid ebony keys, the rain had done its work on the the old lady and the backhoe with the tyrannosaurus jaws was approaching….... dum ta dum dum dum …. I whipped over to the boss and asked if I could have the whole keyboard??? Slit eyes said no! 'taketoomuchtime' so I said okay whaddabout the black keys? he said 'okay $10 be quick' The high pitched whine of the 300 HP tyrannosaurus jaws went into idle while I feverishly chiseled off the keys…. Thats my story and I'm stickin to it.


----------

